# Resources for Seniors, US Gov Website



## JonSR77 (Jan 20, 2022)

Aging and Disability Networks

US Government Website

https://acl.gov/programs/aging-and-disability-networks


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 20, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Aging and Disability Networks
> 
> US Government Website
> 
> https://acl.gov/programs/aging-and-disability-networks


Looks like a lot of info there, thank you, sir!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2022)

I thought I had made a post here.  Don't know what happened.  Anyway I was just saying thank you.  I do appreciate it and will have another longer look at it in


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 21, 2022)

That's because men value men


----------



## officerripley (Jan 22, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> That's because men value men


??


----------

